# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  خلال فصل الشتاء : "البطانيات" والماء الساخن .. خطران يهددان حياتك!

## هدوء عاصف

*خلال فصل الشتاء**
**"البطانيات" والماء الساخن .. خطران يهددان حياتك!**


مع قدوم فصل الشتاء يصاب الإنسان بنوع من الخمول والكسل، بالرغم من كثرة  ساعات النوم التي يقضيها الإنسان ليلاً، حيث إن الشتاء يجعلنا نلتفّ  جميعاًً بأكثر من بطانية أو لحاف‏‏ دون أن ندري أن هناك خطراً على قلوبنا. 

وجاءت دراسة مصرية حديثة لتؤكد أن الإصابة بالذبحة الصدرية وجلطات القلب  تتزايد مع برودة الجو، حيث تقل الفترة التي يتعرض فيها الإنسان للضوء، ما  يجعل الجسم يفرز المزيد من هرمون ''الميلاتونين'' وهو الهرمون الذي يسبب  حالة من الخمول والكسل، لذا يكون المرء في الشتاء في حاجة مستمرة إلى قدر  إضافي من النوم، كما يعاني من الافتقار المستمر إلى الطاقة والقوة، ويعاني  من عدم القدرة على التركيز وكذا الافتقار إلى الحيوية بوجه عام. 

وأشار الدكتور‏ محمود حسنين، أستاذ أمراض القلب بكلية الطب جامعة  الأسكندرية، إلى أن السبب في ذلك هو أن الشرايين تتقلص في الشتاء‏,‏ كما أن  لزوجة الدم تزداد‏‏ وتقل الرغبة في الحركة‏,‏ وتطول فترة الانكماش تحت  "البطانيات" بحثاً عن الدفء‏. 

وينصح حسنين بالمزيد من السوائل‏‏ والمشي‏ والحرص على التطعيم باللقاح  الواقي من فيروس الأنفلونزا؛ حتى يتمكن الجسم من حشد الأجسام المضادة  للفيروس مع بداية الشتاء‏. 

كما كشفت دراسة حديثة أن الاستحمام لفترة طويلة في حوض ماء ساخن من أجل  الشعور بالدفء في فصل الشتاء قد يترتب عليه بعض المخاطر غير المتوقعة. 

وأشار فريق، بقيادة تشيكا نيشياما من كلية التمريض بجامعة كيوتو اليابانية،  إلى أن الاستحمام بالماء الساخن في يوم بارد يسبب مشاكل للقلب مع ارتفاع  معدل الإصابة بالسكتة القلبية أثناء الاستحمام لعشرة أمثاله في الشتاء عنه  في الصيف، وقد تكون هذه النتائج هامة وخاصةً في اليابان، حيث يمثل  الاستحمام جزءاً رئيسا من الحياة اليومية سواء في المنزل، أو كشكل من أشكال  الترفيه مع تدفق الناس على الينابيع الساخنة العديدة في البلاد من أجل  الاسترخاء لفترة طويلة. 

واستند الفريق في دراسته إلى بيانات حوالي 11 ألف حالة توقف للقلب في  أوساكا غرب البلاد في الفترة من 2005 إلى 2007. وقبيل حدوث السكتة القلبية  كان 22% من الأشخاص ينامون و9% يستحمون و3% يعملون و 0.5% يمارسون الرياضة.  

وكانت النسبة الباقية تمارس أنشطة "غير محددة" أو غير معروفة، وبالنظر إلى  معدلات السكتة القلبية كان أعلى معدل في القائمة 54 حالة لكل عشرة ملايين  شخص لكل ساعة من الاستحمام، ثم عشر حالات لكل عشرة ملايين شخص لكل ساعة من  ممارسة الرياضة. 

وبالنسبة لمن يقومون بالاستحمام ارتبط الخطر بدرجات الحرارة الخارجية مع  حدوث مزيد من السكتات القلبية في الأيام الأكثر برودة. وفي حين ما زال من  غير الواضح كيف يمكن تفسير هذا الارتباط، فإن الاستحمام في حوض ماء ساخن في  يوم بارد يؤدي إلى انخفاض سريع في ضغط الدم ما يؤثر على القلب. 

وأوضح نيشياما وزملاؤه: "قد يكون من المهم اتباع النهج الوقائي للأشخاص  الأكثر عرضة للخطر، مثل تدفئة الحمام والرواق أو الامتناع عن الاستحمام  بالماء الساخن لفترة طويلة".

المصدر
*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مشكور هدوء معلومات بتفيدنا وما كُنا نعرف خطرها*

----------


## shams spring

*امممم معلومات مفيدة... اول مرة بسمعها..مشكووور هدوء*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

مشكور على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم وما ينتج عن تلك الإصابات المخيفة لجسم علما 
يحتاج الجسم إلى مشروبات ساخنة تبدد برودته وتمده بالطاقة اللازمة ليشعر  بالدفء والنشاط، 
وتتعدد  خيارات المشروبات الساخنة التي تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من العناصر الغذائية  المهمة 
التي يحتاجها الجسم عندما يصبح الجو بارداً ومنها الحليب الساخن والزنجبيل 
 الذي يمد بالطاقة والدفء ويساعد على الحصول على  نومٍ هادئ خلال الليل والمشروبات عشبيه مثل البابونج
وغيرها 
موضوع راق لي كثيراً أتمنى الدفئ والأمان لجميع ودي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*تمنياتي للجميع بوافر السلامة والصحّة*

----------

